# Agile Chirality/Chiral Parallax Headless Models



## bassplayer8 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thoughts on the new agile headless guitars? I'm looking to get a 7 string headless and these look amazing. At 499 for the non fan fret and 599 for the fan fret version are these the cheapest offerings on the headless market?

Website was lacking stats but what I found worth mentioning:

Double cutaway, light weight, mahogany, body with burl ash top.
Uniform neck profile and 13.7" (350 mm) neck radius facilitate ultra fast playing
Cepheus passive 7 string humbucker pickups


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Splenetic (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice. Love the last one pictured.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 8, 2019)

oooh I may have to grab a fanned one if they ever offer it with something other than shit burl tops


----------



## bastardbullet (Sep 8, 2019)

Besides the heavy skervesen shoggie & swan vibes, 3rd and 4th looks really nice to me.


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow. Those look awesome. I really never liked the first headless series they did, but these ones I dig...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 8, 2019)

I do wish Agile was leading the pack with their Skunkworks-like stuff from back in the day. These days they’re jumping on the bandwagon after many of us already have instruments like they’re making.


----------



## bracky (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like typical Agile garbage to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 9, 2019)

Not bad. 

Ugly headstock nub, ugly burl, ugly bursts, but can't beat the price considering Kurt's level of service.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 9, 2019)

That nub.


----------



## NickLAudio (Sep 9, 2019)

Buddy of mine was on the fence between the Chirality and the Legacy Plus both in that purple/blue "galaxy" burst. I talked him into the Legacy. Spent some time playing it yesterday and it honestly is a fantastic guitar for the money. The burl tops are better quality than the Ibanez burl tops on some of their mid-level production guitars. No sharp or un-level frets and the pickups sound pretty damn decent for stocks.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 9, 2019)

I quite like (an obscene lot actually) the headless 627 in blue flame... It's talking to me... It's not gonna happen. I must be strong...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

Zhysick said:


> I quite like (an obscene lot actually) the headless 627 in blue flame... It's talking to me... It's not gonna happen. I must be strong...


this+fanned fret and 7 strings would be an instant buy for me


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2019)

Much better shape. Looks Skervy inspired? Since it's the internet, I'll attach my bitch list.

1. Headstock paddle is too damn big.
2. Square paddle on the fanned version looks awful.
3. Paddle end locking pieces are too big, so the strings spread out like fingers and it's off-putting.
4. Truss rod adjustment should either be a hole out of the end (like a Steiny) or a wheel at the body. Recessed traditional was a bad choice.
5. Nut+Zero Fret > Zero Fret Only > Nut Only
6. Body end headless hardware is ugly a cheap looking.
7. Contrasting bevel shape doesn't match up with overall outline and makes the carves look uneven. Would look a lot better in a solid color.


----------



## bassplayer8 (Sep 9, 2019)

NickLAudio said:


> Buddy of mine was on the fence between the Chirality and the Legacy Plus both in that purple/blue "galaxy" burst. I talked him into the Legacy. Spent some time playing it yesterday and it honestly is a fantastic guitar for the money. The burl tops are better quality than the Ibanez burl tops on some of their mid-level production guitars. No sharp or un-level frets and the pickups sound pretty damn decent for stocks.


I've been dying to get that galaxy burst legacy plus it looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Vegetta (Sep 9, 2019)

Zhysick said:


> I quite like (an obscene lot actually) the headless 627 in blue flame... It's talking to me... It's not gonna happen. I must be strong...


you and me both.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 9, 2019)

Agile making a good looking headless? I know what my next guitar is going to be.


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 9, 2019)

If I wanted a headless fan... Which I do... I'd be getting one of the Padalka one's that have the weird single cut thing going on. For the money though on a need it right now on a skinny budget, these are pretty sick. Better than what Ibanez and Kiesel are putting out appearance wise. HATE the tops though. All that excessive Burl on everything is just too much for me. What about spalt? In my opinion, much prettier. And why put a top on a guitar if it's just cosmetic?


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 9, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> All that excessive Burl on everything is just too much for me. What about spalt? In my opinion, much prettier.



Fungus-infected wood rather than wood tumors, then?


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 9, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Fungus-infected wood rather than wood tumors, then?


Piss fungus right? I think i remember reading somewhere they literally piss on the wood to help the fungus grow


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Piss fungus


ah thanks for helping me come up with the name for my jokey grindcore band


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 9, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> ah thanks for helping me come up with the name for my jokey grindcore band



Too late. i've already registered it for my barbershop neo-industrial dada funk worship trio.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 9, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Too late. i've already registered it for my barbershop neo-industrial dada funk worship trio.


hmm, well in that case I guess I'll go with my second pick RADIOACTIVE PISS FUNGUS


----------



## gunch (Sep 9, 2019)

Those top string locks are allegedly pretty awful and will break unwound strings like nothing


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 9, 2019)

Zhysick said:


> I quite like (an obscene lot actually) the headless 627 in blue flame... It's talking to me... It's not gonna happen. I must be strong...



This with a maple board would be beautiful.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 9, 2019)

Almost all of their logos are crooked, which is in line with many of he Hyundai vehicle badges...


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 9, 2019)

The headstock paddles on both versions are a big turn-off. I don't mind the multi-color burl burst tops (the brown one is a bit more understated), despite the trendiness of the design. But the headstock paddles just make makes the first impression is become, "Oh look, a low-rent knockoff Strandberg or headless Kiesel."

I'd also be concerned about the quality of the Cepheus knockoff hardware holding up over time, since the true headless design seems more "high performance" vs. standard guitars. (I don't have any experience with headless guitars, just my perception anyways.)


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 9, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> The headstock paddles on both versions are a big turn-off. I don't mind the multi-color burl burst tops (the brown one is a bit more understated), despite the trendiness of the design. But the headstock paddles just make makes the first impression is become, "Oh look, a low-rent knockoff Strandberg or headless Kiesel."
> 
> I'd also be concerned about the quality of the Cepheus knockoff hardware holding up over time, since the true headless design seems more "high performance" vs. standard guitars. (I don't have any experience with headless guitars, just my perception anyways.)


If they cut off the wood above those string retainers at a slant, the headstock would look 70% better imo. Someone please photoshop it


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 9, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> If they cut off the wood above those string retainers at a slant, the headstock would look 70% better imo. Someone please photoshop it


I'm no photoshop expert, but the clone tool gets at least part of the way there.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 9, 2019)

Neck joint neck joint neck joint image.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 9, 2019)

Backsnack said:


> I'm no photoshop expert, but the clone tool gets at least part of the way there.


hmmm.... 50% better.
70% is too generous

Anyway, thank you so much for this ^^^
really, I appreciate it


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 9, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> hmmm.... 50% better.
> 70% is too generous
> 
> Anyway, thank you so much for this ^^^
> really, I appreciate it


Way too nice of a review for something that I spent 3 minutes of effort on doing with a free photoshop alternative. 

But thanks all the same.


----------



## bassplayer8 (Sep 10, 2019)

Mathemagician said:


> Neck joint neck joint neck joint image.


Here you go, its a bolt on. 

https://www.rondomusic.com/media/Agile/Legacy/ss_size1/chirality727bbr7.JPG


----------



## bassplayer8 (Sep 10, 2019)

gunch said:


> Those top string locks are allegedly pretty awful and will break unwound strings like nothing


Do you know if any brands make any better ones that would do the job?


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 10, 2019)

bassplayer8 said:


> Do you know if any brands make any better ones that would do the job?



There's got to be some sort of crimp bead that uses a set screw.

Just drill 6 holes in the headstock, put ferrules in the back, pass the strings threw, fasten a bead to each string, then tune up. The ferrule will catch the bead and you're good to go. Its basically adding a ball to the other end of the string but, AFTER its passed through the ferrule in the headstock.

It would take up way less space and you could chop the rest of that paddle off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> There's got to be some sort of crimp bead that uses a set screw.
> 
> Just drill 6 holes in the headstock, put ferrules in the back, pass the strings threw, fasten a bead to each string, then tune up. The ferrule will catch the bead and you're good to go. Its basically adding a ball to the other end of the string but, AFTER its passed through the ferrule in the headstock.
> 
> It would take up way less space and you could chop the rest of that paddle off.


congrats you just basically created double ball strings, something steinberger did like 30 years ago.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 10, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> congrats you just basically created double ball strings, something steinberger did like 30 years ago.



Except you couldn’t use double ball on the design i described. But yeah basically double ball, just the end user adds the ball after the string is through the headstock.

And its definitely not an original idea. I just don’t know what the beads are called. “Set screw string retainer bead”? Idk

The point was if you wanted to, you could make that headstock shorter by yourself if you’re determined.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> Except you couldn’t use double ball on the design i described. But yeah basically double ball, just the end user adds the ball after the string is through the headstock.
> 
> And its definitely not an original idea. I just don’t know what the beads are called. “Set screw string retainer bead”? Idk
> 
> The point was if you wanted to, you could make that headstock shorter by yourself if you’re determined.


I mean you essentially over engineered the idea . It really doesn't get any easier than a washer/metal disc that goes on top of the string in the space and a screw to push down on said disc. Or you could just do a floyd style locking nut since those are less finicky. Even goofy looking shit like Toone's tuners rely on literally clamping the strings down.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 10, 2019)

Tell me a washer and screw would look better than something like these:
https://www.firemountaingems.com/itemdetails/h201210fx

Tucked into ferrules behind the headstock.


----------



## gunch (Sep 10, 2019)

bassplayer8 said:


> Do you know if any brands make any better ones that would do the job?



Hipshot has a low pro string lock system now, but idk for 7s or 8s yet


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2019)

I know we're Monday morning quarterbacking this, but I think a spoke wheel truss rod would make it way easier to get the headstock size down to something manageable. And I'm digging @Bearitone 's string lock idea. The thing I hate about headless designs is that so much care is taken in the design, and then you see the string locks, with little bits of string sticking out, all cut at varying lengths, and think, "Welp, I guess they stopped caring about design when they got to this step."

It might be cool to see a headstock that has a whale tail sort of design, like the Ritter Jupiter, but on the head end, and much smaller. But that way the string locks (or whatever the mechanism is) would be hidden behind it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 11, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> The thing I hate about headless designs is that so much care is taken in the design, and then you see the string locks, with little bits of string sticking out, all cut at varying lengths, and think, "Welp, I guess they stopped caring about design when they got to this step."



That's just from people being lazy. You cut the string before you lock it, then just pull it back that tiny bit so it's recessed, and lock it down. The tuner, as long as you've backed it out, has plenty of range to be able to take up that tiny bit of slack you introduce by pulling the string back.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 11, 2019)

*sigh* dblpost. Damnit, just let me delete a post! (or add double-post rejection).


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 11, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> and then you see the string locks, with little bits of string sticking out, all cut at varying lengths



A really simple solution I'd like to see that might not even modify many designs too much is if there was just some sort of detachable or hinged panel on the headstock covering the string locks. Like on the Mayo Hydra, but functional.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 11, 2019)

actually the nub doesn't look that much bigger then the hideous nub on the first gen goliaths. but the goliath makes it work a bit better. same truss rod problem tho.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 11, 2019)

Aside from the Padalka Neptune, which is way outside my budget for "hey, this might be cool" purchases, this is the only headless I've seen so far that actually catches my interest. 
But since this is SSO, I'm not quite pleased yet. Show me a fanned fret 7 with quilt / flame maple rather than djent burst and you just might have yourself a deal.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 12, 2019)

I think the headstock was designed for people who and smoke and whanne have a headless guitar and wanne look oldscool rock 'n roll



I quite like the design, but the headstock is a big miss in mine opinion, both for the looks and also the strings are not aligned as well as the trust rod is just weird


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 13, 2019)

I totally love the body shape and cut of their new headless models. I hate the headstock, and im emphasizing headstock because that damn thing is big enough to be a headstock for what is supposed to be a headless guitar. Im also wondering what kind of tuning stability would come from the "headstock or whatever that is" especially on an 8 string set up. Thats quite a bit of string bending past the nut. The price is right, but if you planned on replacing the el cheapo hardware you might as well get a kiesel, i could see dropping 200-300 on decent pups, and the bridge....thats where it would start getting pricey.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2019)

cwhitey2 said:


>


This...

Glad I logged in today.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 13, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Ugly headstock nub, ugly burl, ugly bursts, but can't beat the price considering Kurt's level of service.


I can learn to love that headstock nub a bit easier than I can learn to love some of the Fender-ish headstocks that don't quite pull it off.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 13, 2019)

On 2nd thought, the brown burl multiscale in an 8 string version would look pretty good especially for the price, i could begin to love it for what it was. IF anyone has played one of these id love to know how it plays and holds intonation.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 13, 2019)

Just checked the rondo website and this one is really pretty sweet, only damn this headstock is really a miss with the arrow shape place lockers...




Just a little different top and better headstock, single trustrot and you have a really sweet 8 for the price I think!


----------



## Robmcbob (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi I couldn't remember my old 7s login, but I'm back! And I re-reg because this post caught my attention. I will have tomorrow one of these I ordered one, I'm mostly curious but also the price point and Agile name made it tempting, as well as it's passives and multiscale 25.5-27" yada yada. 

Some thoughts to consider guys....
A) You can easily upgrade the hardware (perhaps even the bridge) with strandberg parts, especially on the headstock, and if you have access to a CNC machine the possibilities are seemingly endless.
B) I plan on first purchasing the strandberg 5mm washers (or outsourcing them from ACE) to address the "String Breaking At The Headstock Lockers" concerns.
C) Agiles sound great, live or studio, so by saying Agiles are crap cause they're cheaper there's really no real merit to that claim because a perfectly decent setup one sounds great.
D) I dont understand why people are hating the body shape of the horns and stuff, people are way too anal or picky something wrong with you mentally if you think there's anything wrong with that shape or those beautiful burl tops.
E) I will keep you guys posted and try to get recordings in ASAP, please be patient.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 14, 2019)

Robmcbob said:


> Hi I couldn't remember my old 7s login, but I'm back! And I re-reg because this post caught my attention. I will have tomorrow one of these I ordered one, I'm mostly curious but also the price point and Agile name made it tempting, as well as it's passives and multiscale 25.5-27" yada yada.
> 
> Some thoughts to consider guys....
> A) You can easily upgrade the hardware (perhaps even the bridge) with strandberg parts, especially on the headstock, and if you have access to a CNC machine the possibilities are seemingly endless.
> ...



Are you planning on doing some CNC stuff to alter the hardware? If you are, make sure and post up so we can see. I have zero experience with CNC, but I'm curious to see what you come up with, because headless stuff is evolving, and I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 14, 2019)

Been looking at these, and I suspect the necks are built identically to standard Agile necks with a modified head, hence the nut/no zero fret, truss rod access placement, etc. If I had to guess, I’d say he tried to do the design as cost-effectively as possible (maybe to see if they’ll sell before making large-scale changes?). 

Even with all the iffy aspects, if I saw a multiscale 8 I’d be having a hard time keeping myself from it (especially in that galaxy blue or purple  )!


----------



## Robmcbob (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok just gonna reply to this anyone who's followed through this thread, coming from an actual owner. Everyone's worries are to no merit there is really nothing wrong at all with this instrument, over-analyzing youtube videos of dudes saying the locks break strings (they don't btw). The pictures where bg light is fading in on the rosewood, are you smoking crack?. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the neck, and I would say it's comparable to any boutique neck. You may install small washers more than likely like on strandbergs. The CNC work I'm referring to would be reshaping of the horns on the body if you really wanted to you could, it holds tune great similar to other headless since double locking, non-floating system. The stock strings suck but that's because they are probably base model strings of some kind, I use Elixir's 62-46-10 and dropped it to drop G. The rosewood came "okay" from the factory but I went ahead and oiled it down for 10mins with luthier oil and looks great comparable to a high end esp rosewood from korea (I believe this is korean rosewood don't quote me, if it's not then you had me fooled). I would think a good pickup upgrade for this would be dimarzio's (perhaps the Titan). Again let this be a lesson for everyone don't believe everything you read/see on the internet.


----------



## stockwell (Sep 15, 2019)

No zero fret though. Zero frets are great.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

Holy moly that nub. But overall, I'm curious how this thing feels. Agile stepped up their game so this can be a nice alternative to Strandys/Skervys


----------



## laxu (Sep 16, 2019)

It's like a bastard child of Kiesel Aries and Strandberg Boden. It's...not bad!


----------



## Robmcbob (Sep 16, 2019)

One thing to point out you'll prolly have to do this if you bought this guitar, and it's easy takes less than 5 mins, *file the corners on the nut* cause they came pretty sharp but if you have a nail clipper file or something it can be sorted out easily by lightly filing off the corners at each end, the allen that came in the bag didn't fit the saddle screws or the intonation lock no big deal. I didn't know but it's actually a *gotoh bridge*, so it's not just a random nobrand bridge, and it seems to work okay you have to be careful not to lose the tiny washers that go to the tuners. So the few complains I do have are almost irrelevant. I'll see about making some recordings this week. I'm still super tempted to click buy on some titans.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 16, 2019)

Remember guys. If no one buys these, they probably won't make more. If no one buys these in the early stages, we can kiss them goodbye. Let' crowdunf them all and have a brotherhood of the traveling guitar


----------



## bassplayer8 (Sep 16, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Remember guys. If no one buys these, they probably won't make more. If no one buys these in the early stages, we can kiss them goodbye. Let' crowdunf them all and have a brotherhood of the traveling guitar


Especially at this price point!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oof. Sorry for typo


----------



## vertibration (Sep 17, 2019)

Im sorry but those are the cheapest looking, ugliest looking headless guitars I have ever seen. GOC guitars just smokes these and they are affordable.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 18, 2019)

vertibration said:


> Im sorry but those are the cheapest looking, ugliest looking headless guitars I have ever seen. GOC guitars just smokes these and they are affordable.



How’s GOC’s quality control?


----------



## Pietjepieter (Sep 18, 2019)

vertibration said:


> Im sorry but those are the cheapest looking, ugliest looking headless guitars I have ever seen. GOC guitars just smokes these and they are affordable.


I have seem some NGD's on this forum for the COG's... all head quite some problems. I expect that the agile's are way better quality wise. I admit the COG is better looking, but based on NGD's hire i think the agile is the better guitar.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> How’s GOC’s quality control?


The only thing I hear about the GOC run is peopel replacing the bridge tuner screw things, adding shims, and etc just to get the action perfect. I've never had to do that to a guiat to make it playale


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 18, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> The only thing I hear about the GOC run is peopel replacing the bridge tuner screw things, adding shims, and etc just to get the action perfect. I've never had to do that to a guiat to make it playale


it's more common with lower to mid priced guitars. I've had to shim necks on squiers/indo ibbys before. Shit strandberg couldn't even be bothered to do a decent setup on the 2 OS8s I owned (fret buzz galore til I adjusted the action), so it's not just endemic to the lower-mid priced guitars.


----------



## vertibration (Sep 18, 2019)

I would absolutely do a little extra QC on a guitar for under $1000, if it looks sick. I dont care if those headless agiles have better QC, they are just ugly looking guitars. They look pretty terrible


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 18, 2019)

I just want to throw this out there. Headless are already the butterfaces of guitars. I can't think of how many times a family member or friend has said that one of my headless was ugly. 

I accept these Agiles for their ugliness and honestly am considering one. I just wish we had something classier than dj0ntlookatmeIknowhowtodoambienceoverchugstoseemmoreTECHNICAL.LovemeBULBSENPAI burst


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 18, 2019)

I have NK Boden knockoff. It has round C neck profile. You can’t get Strandy with the normal neck profile so it was no-brainer for me. It is cheap mod platform. PUs must be swapped and my local luthier polished frets and rouded freatboard and fret ends. In total it was cheaper than GOC. I would recommend just ash body without cheap quilted maple veneer. My 2cs.


----------



## Robmcbob (Oct 3, 2019)

Well upgrading mine to Pegasus/Sentient pickups, although I really wanted m7's, but those will do.


----------



## Robmcbob (Oct 4, 2019)

Robmcbob said:


> Well upgrading mine to Pegasus/Sentient pickups, although I really wanted m7's, but those will do.


Well I talked to an expert he said to go bar so I changed mine going with SD Jupiter 7, not sure about what neck pickup


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a set of Holy Divers in my Charvel. I've been noticing a really nice glassy sound on the neck p/u. Definitely different than an active. I've got it in Bb standard. I still get a nice frequency response.


----------



## iamaom (Oct 4, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I can't think of how many times a family member or friend has said that one of my headless was ugly.


I guess it's time to get a new family.


----------



## I play music (Oct 5, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> The thing I hate about headless designs is that so much care is taken in the design, and then you see the string locks, with little bits of string sticking out, all cut at varying lengths, and think, "Welp, I guess they stopped caring about design when they got to this step."


Should check out NS design then, the hardware is perfection if you ask me: https://thinkns.com/tech-tuesday-1/


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 5, 2019)

The "headstocks" on these are way too large to look not-embarassingly-hideous imo

GOC vs Agile? The GOC headless hardware isn't great although I don't imagine Agile's would be either since that's all relatively new "tech" so to speak. My fixed scale GOC's hardware was on-par with Agile's.
I still have my Agile Septor which is a fixed scale entry-level guitar and the hardware isn't bad on it or the GOC Valkyrie.

I really don't think cheap headless models are quite there yet. You can't buy a cheap version and get a 100% playable guitar nearly 100% of the time whereas you can with older (headstock-ed) designs . It's too much of a gamble. Several people had issues with the GOC guitars but also several didn't including myself (other than me not liking my bridge). I think I'd rather just stay away from all headless guitars in this price range for a couple of years to be honest.


----------



## I play music (Oct 6, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> The "headstocks" on these are way too large to look not-embarassingly-hideous imo
> 
> GOC vs Agile? The GOC headless hardware isn't great although I don't imagine Agile's would be either since that's all relatively new "tech" so to speak. My fixed scale GOC's hardware was on-par with Agile's.
> I still have my Agile Septor which is a fixed scale entry-level guitar and the hardware isn't bad on it or the GOC Valkyrie.
> ...


I don't think we have to wait more than a year for 100% playable budget headless guitars. Harley Benton will likely bring one out this year and what they throw out in that price range (349€) is usually quite good.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 6, 2019)

I play music said:


> I don't think we have to wait more than a year for 100% playable budget headless guitars. Harley Benton will likely bring one out this year and what they throw out in that price range (349€) is usually quite good.



I thought those were "fixer upper" style guitars as well. Actually, I pretty much put Harley Benton as the over-the-pond equivalent of Agile.

Also (small rant), if people are going to doing more headless designs, they need to stop making them where I can't put them in my guitar stand. lol


----------



## I play music (Oct 6, 2019)

LeviathanKiller said:


> I thought those were "fixer upper" style guitars as well.


Depends on price range I think, the somewhat new enhanced or fusion lines seem to be pretty good, and looks like the headless will be along those. And at least here, should you have bad luck and get a lemon you can just send it back. 
Previously they only made super cheap guitars which for the most part belong into that "fixer upper" category yes. 


LeviathanKiller said:


> Also (small rant), if people are going to doing more headless designs, they need to stop making them where I can't put them in my guitar stand. lol


Does not look like a problem to me: 
But also the Agile/Strandberg/... look like they should fit in a rack guitar stand, no?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Oct 6, 2019)

I play music said:


> Depends on price range I think, the somewhat new enhanced or fusion lines seem to be pretty good, and looks like the headless will be along those. And at least here, should you have bad luck and get a lemon you can just send it back.
> Previously they only made super cheap guitars which for the most part belong into that "fixer upper" category yes.
> 
> Does not look like a problem to me:
> But also the Agile/Strandberg/... look like they should fit in a rack guitar stand, no?




The standard shaped bodies work fine. It's the strandberg like ones that don't sit right or at all. My Ormsby is doable in my Gator 5-space rack. My GOC is not because it has the strandberg-esque style body.
I don't trust those headstock grabbing stands on headless models either since I had mine slip out actually. A heavier guitar stays in better but my GOC is super light.

Cool to hear in that video that they are equipped with stainless steel frets. I'm a biiiiig fan of SS frets.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 6, 2019)

iamaom said:


> I guess it's time to get a new family.



New Mommy loves my headless kids!!


----------



## locorogue (Nov 13, 2019)

Firstly, all the willful ignorance is, well, fitting i guess for the guitar community.
Secondly, Agile guitars are great quality for the money. I personally like the new headless, except for the horrifying headstock of course. I will be buying one, but will leave my review for another site, not into the willfully...so why do i post here? just to prove a couple points.


----------



## locorogue (Nov 13, 2019)

bracky said:


> Looks like typical Agile garbage to me.



looks like the typically ignorant post to me


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 14, 2019)

^ yeah, clearly never touched an Agile. Agiles are probably the best value in the market.


----------



## bracky (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ve got to assume neither of you have played a nicer guitar? Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 14, 2019)

Hollowway keeps trying to buy a nicer guitar...
not really working.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2019)

bracky said:


> I’ve got to assume neither of you have played a nicer guitar? Ignorance is bliss.


lol I own a bunch of higher end guitars and still think my agile is a great guitar for the price point. Far better than comparably priced ibanez or jacksons


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Nov 14, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> lol I own a bunch of higher end guitars and still think my agile is a great guitar for the price point. Far better than comparably priced ibanez or jacksons


Same. Agile guitars are fantastic. They don't beat my higher end guitars but they are still really really good for their price and definitely better than equal-price guitars I've tried from name brands like Schecter, Ibanez, Jackson, ESP, Chapman, and so on


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Nov 15, 2019)

bracky said:


> I’ve got to assume neither of you have played a nicer guitar? Ignorance is bliss.



...you do realize what forum you're on, right?

One time I said that $10,000 guitars were for suckers and within minutes I was surrounded by about a half dozen people that owned $10,000 guitars telling me that they were offended.

I'm sure most people around here have played more expensive guitars than Agile.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 27, 2019)

They have newer version up for preorder. The headpiece looks better. I am too lazy to put photos so here are links. 

https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Chiral_727_HSS_Blue_PurpleBurst.html

https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Chiral_Parallax_72527_Satin_BLue_Purple.html

https://www.rondomusic.com/Chiral_82528_SatinGreenBlue.html

There are more, just go look lol


----------



## joeydahlia (Apr 24, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> I'm no photoshop expert, but the clone tool gets at least part of the way there.
> I bought this but fanned
> It's so bizarre and different
> I dont know what to expect


----------



## Backsnack (Apr 24, 2020)

Make sure to post a NGD thread once you get it and have a chance to play around with it.

Also I think you messed up the quote tags.


----------



## joeydahlia (Apr 24, 2020)

Backsnack said:


> Make sure to post a NGD thread once you get it and have a chance to play around with it.
> 
> Also I think you messed up the quote tags.


It's been 10 years ..I forgot how to post 
Its shipping tomorrow 
I will most definitely post videos


----------



## Lukhas (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 19, 2020)

seems ok. but Arnold was playing softball with this review.


----------



## gunch (Sep 19, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> seems ok. but Arnold was playing softball with this review.



How do you figure, seemed normal picky Arnold to me


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 19, 2020)

gunch said:


> How do you figure, seemed normal picky Arnold to me



exact same flaws on other guitars would have been like...
this is terrible qa.
setup was shit.

this review its like. hey just keep this in mind. it's an agile. it's ok!


----------

